# Plant stinks out tropical house



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Imagine having this issue in you're home with an aquarium plant. 
uke:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/wales/south_west/7277030.stm


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

Quite interesting. Its a good thing aquatic plants are under water and don't have odors.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

yeah a healthy planted tank wont smell


----------



## resowner92 (Dec 26, 2007)

i have a few of those in the backyard and they stink really really badly like sludge but look nice


----------

